# Log bed question



## Hoosier (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a couple of questions that will probably seem mighty simple to you experienced folks but here goes.

1) What is the best glue to put on a mortise and tenon joint? (I will be using ceder)

2) After I assemble the head/foot board should I drill into the logs at an angle through the joint and drive in a dowel for strength?

3) I really want to make this bed so it could be disassembled, IE. rails from the head/foot boards. what would be the best way to do that?

Thanks in advance for any thoughts. Tim


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Here are several types of bed hardware. http://www.rockler.com/go.cfm?find=bed+hardware&cookietest=1 You will have to pick and choose which you think will best suit your needs.

As far as glue I'm a big fan of the gorilla glue just keep in mind that it expands and will ooze out of joints if too much is applied.

If you use a good glue no dowels should be needed but would be easy to insert for added insurance.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Tim
If you are going to take advice on a long/sturdy bed...I think you came to the right place. "Big Dave" is not a just a username, that is what the state of Missouri put on his drivers license :laughing:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Hoosier (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Guys :laughing:


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

*reinforcement, reinforcement*

Wood expands and contracts, and with a mortise and tenon joint, the pieces are expanding and contracting in different directions. If you just use glue, it will hold. If you reinforce the joint with a dowel, it will hold better and longer. Chairs are the prime example of this.

As for what type of glue, I have usually used titebond II for the mortise and tenon joints on the branch beds I have made. That's on the headboards and footboards. I generally join the rails to them with carraige bolts or lag screws. No glue. If you're averse to the heads showing, you can countersink them and make decorative covers for the holes. Traditional bedrail bolts were done that way.


----------



## Hoosier (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Mark. I like the idea of covers for the bolt heads.


----------

